# Help ... twisted nail?



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Me again ... foster mom of Max ...
I have no idea what he did but it looks like he's either torn, or twisted, or half way pulled out the upper nail on the inside of his front paw. I bent down to pick him up and when I held him against me he yelped so I couldn't help but notice it. Has anyone else had this happen??? It is painful  
I called the vet and she'll see us in 30 min. but I was just wondering if this is a common occurance? 
I have decided that Max is keeping us so I'd already made an appt for our vet to see him _next _week .... guess we're not waiting.
Thanks


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Is it his dew claw (thumb) or one of the other nails? If it's his dew claw, it could be painful or it could be just sore, depending on whether or not the nail is "attached" to the bone in his foot.

If it's not the dew claw, I can't picture what you're talking about ... no coffee today.

I would definitely take him to the vet to, at least, determine whether or not it needs to be removed (if it's the dew claw).

Poor little guy... give him a hug from me and Cooper!


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Mo did something like that to his dewclaw. We didn't see him but noticed him limping. When we went to examine it he screamed bloody murder. It was a little red, but I guess he had just caught it on something. After an hour or so he was fine, but from all the whining you would think he was mortally injured. :roll: 

My bigger dogs have never had problems with their dewclaws, but Mo's seem to snag on everything. I've heard conflicting opinions on if they should be removed.


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

That was a stupid description ... I was a little freaked ... I could have said dew claw to begin with.Yes, dew claw .... but I thought it was a whole upper joint issue because of the way it looked.
All is well now. I have to stop calling him my foster dog though! After the check I wrote to the vet, he's all mine  
His dew claw had partially torn out .... the vet just removed it  He was such a good boy though ... very sweet and patient w/the vet and tech. He's now had his entire little body checked out .... including teeth. He has bad teeth so I came home armed w/a tooth brush and chicken flavored toothpaste :roll: Next week he has an appointment for dental work. I'm going to have a full blood work up done on him done at the same time.
I have to call the rescue people and let thm know Max has found a home!
Thanks :wave:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

didn't think it was too possible to FOSTER a chi! :lol: 
they're so easy to fall in love with!
congrats on ur new baby and i'm happy to hear he's doing well!


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Well .... now ya tell me, lol! 
I can now speak from experience and say that it is _not _at all possible to FOSTER a chihuahua  
I've had many, many foster dogs and we've only kept 2!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm glad Max is okay but more than anything I'm glad Max has found his forever home. I had kind of a lousy day and believe me, this puts a great big smile on my face.  

Bless your heart and I hope to see a lot of you in the forum. :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww that happened to my patch she split her dew claw she had to have it ripped out a while ago bless her she doesnt have much luck hope your fostering is all going great


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yes when any toe nail get's torn like that it is painful, that's why i hate dew claws cause theya re so much more likely to get caught on something... 

glad that everything is all better now, and even more glad to hear he's got a forever home. good for you


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Yay, Max!!! You've found your forever home with the perfect mom!  Sorry about your dewclaw, but hey, what's that when compared to being officially adopted!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go Max...a forever home !


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Very happy to hear that Max has found his new forever home!


----------

